# RO/DI water in downtown Toronto



## jpod

While I'm saving up for a new RO/DI unit, does anyone know where I can purchase reverse osmosis water in the downtown core?

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## fesso clown

Before I bought my RODI unit I would just get 5 Gallon jugs of distilled water from Lawblaws pretty cheap. I am not certain distilled water is ideal but it seemed fine, for many months I had stable parameters.


----------



## jpod

fesso clown said:


> Before I bought my RODI unit I would just get 5 Gallon jugs of distilled water from Lawblaws pretty cheap. I am not certain distilled water is ideal but it seemed fine, for many months I had stable parameters.


Thanks! That's what I just had to do. I think the closest water store to me is Nimbus Water Systems in North York. Just wondered if there are any other stores closer to downtown. Can't seem to find any on Google.


----------



## MaxTO

Nimbus sells RO units , no ? At least the on on Weston rd does .

Also , Home Depot or even big als will sell RO units .

I picked up my aquarium RO unit at big als


----------



## MaxTO

MaxTO said:


> Nimbus sells RO units , no ? At least the on on Weston rd does .
> 
> Also , Home Depot or even big als will sell RO units .
> 
> I picked up my aquarium RO unit at big als


Sorry my bad .... 
Missed that , you are asking for just the water and not the unit its self

Think you can buy premixed water at big als but not sure what they use / do to make their water


----------



## jpod

MaxTO said:


> Sorry my bad ....
> Missed that , you are asking for just the water and not the unit its self
> 
> Think you can buy premixed water at big als but not sure what they use / do to make their water


yeah..just looking for a place where they can fill/refill those 5gal jugs of r/o water. can't seem to find any on google. thanks!


----------



## LTPGuy

I am likewise planning to purchase an RO system. I saw a Watts 4-Stage at HD for $199, and a Watts-Premier 5-Stage at Costco for $169.

The Rona near Heartland has a fill-it-yourself stall that dispense RO water. I can't remember the cost so I'll have to visit them again or call.

I hope to not hijack this thread, but I hope my question help you also. 

Does anyone know if these Watts system are any good for reef, or are there better systems for a little more or less?


----------



## jpod

LTPGuy said:


> I am likewise planning to purchase an RO system. I saw a Watts 4-Stage at HD for $199, and a Watts-Premier 5-Stage at Costco for $169.
> 
> The Rona near Heartland has a fill-it-yourself stall that dispense RO water. I can't remember the cost so I'll have to visit them again or call.
> 
> I hope to not hijack this thread, but I hope my question help you also.
> 
> Does anyone know if these Watts system are any good for reef, or are there better systems for a little more or less?


Thanks for the reply!

I also found this place online: http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html


----------



## LTPGuy

jpod said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I also found this place online: http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html


Super awesome link! Thank you.


----------



## jpod

if you end up purchasing a unit from them before me, i'd like to know what you think of them.

i just realized something, i live in a condo and i'm not sure where i can attach the ro/di unit. my kitchen faucet is actually a detachable wand and i doubt i can attach these units to my bathroom faucet and shower. hmm....


----------



## warfanax

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...chen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a&_uhb=1

I bought this unit and its awesome. Best 100 bucks ever spend. It's a Canadian company (www.aquasafecanada.com) but their website prices are higher. Check it out, I highly recommend it instead of buying rodi water.

I think It's cheaper then other links in here. It has 7 stages and $120 shipping included.


----------



## jpod

AWESOME!
Thanks for the link, dude! Does it attach easy to faucets? I dont know if I'd be able to use these units as I live in a condo.



warfanax said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...chen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a&_uhb=1
> 
> I bought this unit and its awesome. Best 100 bucks ever spend. It's a Canadian company (www.aquasafecanada.com) but their website prices are higher. Check it out, I highly recommend it instead of buying rodi water.
> 
> I think It's cheaper then other links in here. It has 7 stages and $120 shipping included.


----------



## warfanax

Don't worry I live in apt also. It comes with a clamp+needle thingy, so you clamp it under your sink to the cold water line. Once you clamp it tight you turn the knob and the needle pierces the line and that's it.


----------



## jpod

OH! good to know! I wasn't sure if you had to actually attach it to the faucet.

Thanks again.



warfanax said:


> Don't worry I live in apt also. It comes with a clamp+needle thingy, so you clamp it under your sink to the cold water line. Once you clamp it tight you turn the knob and the needle pierces the line and that's it.


----------



## warfanax

Haha it's called"needle piercing saddle clamp"

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/water-filtration-parts-accessories/needle-piercing-saddle-clamp

(Its included in the package, don't need to buy)


----------



## jpod

Word!! 
Thanks again.



warfanax said:


> Haha it's called"needle piercing saddle clamp"
> 
> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/water-filtration-parts-accessories/needle-piercing-saddle-clamp
> 
> (Its included in the package, don't need to buy)


----------



## warfanax

You're welcome


----------



## loonie

I too bought my RO unit from Aquasafecanada with free shipping and am happy with it. I will be careful about pieceing into a online pipe esp. in an apartment unless you really know what you are doing. Once you have a leak from your pipeline then its a mess. You can always buy an adaptor for the sink faucet from home depot and it should fit.


----------



## warfanax

loonie said:


> I too bought my RO unit from Aquasafecanada with free shipping and am happy with it. I will be careful about pieceing into a online pipe esp. in an apartment unless you really know what you are doing. Once you have a leak from your pipeline then its a mess. You can always buy an adaptor for the sink faucet from home depot and it should fit.


It's not a big deal. Even something happens or move out I can just solder copper or use epoxy putty to plug the hole. It's much cleaner under the sink...


----------



## ameekplec.

You can also get a faucet attachment and attach your RO/DI to your shower pipe. I've been doing so for the last 4 years. Just need to go to home depot and get a few attachments.

Also, can't remember if this place still exists, but there is a water store in Yorkville (Avenue and Davenport) that seems to sell RO/DI by the bottle:
http://www.water2go.ca/Bottles.html


----------



## jpod

I took a look under the sink and it looks pretty complicated to me. LOL. I may have to go the adapter route and check out home depot. 

Yorkville is much closer to me..i'll have to go investigate!

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## LTPGuy

loonie said:


> I too bought my RO unit from Aquasafecanada with free shipping and am happy with it. I will be careful about pieceing into a online pipe esp. in an apartment unless you really know what you are doing. Once you have a leak from your pipeline then its a mess. You can always buy an adaptor for the sink faucet from home depot and it should fit.


How long have everyone been using their product, and what's the filter replacement cost? What's the maintenance like?

Thanks!


----------



## warfanax

jpod said:


> I took a look under the sink and it looks pretty complicated to me. LOL. I may have to go the adapter route and check out home depot.
> 
> Yorkville is much closer to me..i'll have to go investigate!
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys!


It's not complicated at all. Just clamp it on cold water pipe (turn on the cold water for a minute and then touch the pipes, whichever feels cold) that's it.

Adaptor is a pita. You can't use faucet and filter at the same time and every time you have to connect adaptor.

It's so much easier then you think. Don't worry about it. It comes with instructions too...


----------



## warfanax

LTPGuy said:


> How long have everyone been using their product, and what's the filter replacement cost? What's the maintenance like?
> 
> Thanks!


I have been using it for over a year and half and so far so good. I didn't change any filter yet since my tds shows 0 but I am planning to do it soon to keep the ro membrane from clogging.

Replacement filters are on their website, and I think 3 changes worth of filter package cost around $40. This is for prefilters only. Ro membrane lasts couple of years if you change prefilters every 6 months.


----------



## jpod

warfanax said:


> It's not complicated at all. Just clamp it on cold water pipe (turn on the cold water for a minute and then touch the pipes, whichever feels cold) that's it.
> 
> Adaptor is a pita. You can't use faucet and filter at the same time and every time you have to connect adaptor.
> 
> It's so much easier then you think. Don't worry about it. It comes with instructions too...


I'm just paranoid about flooding and causing some damage to my stuff and the poor tenant below me. I'll have to get one of my buddies who does a lot of his own home renos to help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec.

For someone that lives in a condo, I'm paranoid about flooding - its not just your unit, it's the units beside and below and the hallway outside possibly. It's easy to cause a lot of damage. 

You're not constantly using the RO unit, so not being able to shower while it's in use isn't a big deal. Just shower before you use it. Also, it's better for the life of the filtesr to make larger volumes at once rather than make small volumes of water several times - ill make up 30-40 gallons and store them in buckets once or twice a month and use that for top off and water changes on my 100g reef.

Also, if you're renting, the owner can make you pay for a plumber to fix the pipe after you've altered it.


----------



## fesso clown

I pull mine out of the closet once a week and hook it up to my kitchen sink faucet with an adapter, make water and put it away. Easy. Also an inline TDS meter is a must.


----------



## warfanax

ameekplec. said:


> For someone that lives in a condo, I'm paranoid about flooding - its not just your unit, it's the units beside and below and the hallway outside possibly. It's easy to cause a lot of damage.
> 
> You're not constantly using the RO unit, so not being able to shower while it's in use isn't a big deal. Just shower before you use it. Also, it's better for the life of the filtesr to make larger volumes at once rather than make small volumes of water several times - ill make up 30-40 gallons and store them in buckets once or twice a month and use that for top off and water changes on my 100g reef.
> 
> Also, if you're renting, the owner can make you pay for a plumber to fix the pipe after you've altered it.


I don't agree with you. You attach it to the pipe and never touch it again.

It's no different then repairing a faucet valve. Are you afraid when you replace a faucet valve and then possibility of flood? I know I don't. If you do it properly these things are pretty safe.

Because of space I can't store big amounts + I use this filter for drinking as well. So I use it pretty often then you think, almost every 2-3 days.

I don't think an owner will come under the sink and check every single inch of the pipes and discover a 3mm of epoxy or copper solder.


----------



## JamesHurst

The Wholesome Market on Queen Street East is where I used to get my RO water until I bought an RODI unit.

2.99 for 5 gal i believe. either that or 2.60, i can't remember. it's triple filtered reverse osmosis.


----------



## jpod

ameekplec. said:


> For someone that lives in a condo, I'm paranoid about flooding - its not just your unit, it's the units beside and below and the hallway outside possibly. It's easy to cause a lot of damage.
> 
> You're not constantly using the RO unit, so not being able to shower while it's in use isn't a big deal. Just shower before you use it. Also, it's better for the life of the filtesr to make larger volumes at once rather than make small volumes of water several times - ill make up 30-40 gallons and store them in buckets once or twice a month and use that for top off and water changes on my 100g reef.
> 
> Also, if you're renting, the owner can make you pay for a plumber to fix the pipe after you've altered it.


Thanks for the advice. I'm really paranoid about flooding as a couple of tenants have done it by overfilling their washing machines then leaving them unattended. Common sense isn't so common with a lot of people!

I think I'd rather go with the hassle that comes with picking up jugs of water twice a week rather than having to incur the damage costs.

Thanks again!


----------



## jpod

warfanax said:


> I don't agree with you. You attach it to the pipe and never touch it again.
> 
> It's no different then repairing a faucet valve. Are you afraid when you replace a faucet valve and then possibility of flood? I know I don't. If you do it properly these things are pretty safe.
> 
> Because of space I can't store big amounts + I use this filter for drinking as well. So I use it pretty often then you think, almost every 2-3 days.
> 
> I don't think an owner will come under the sink and check every single inch of the pipes and discover a 3mm of epoxy or copper solder.


good points!


----------



## jpod

JamesHurst said:


> The Wholesome Market on Queen Street East is where I used to get my RO water until I bought an RODI unit.
> 
> 2.99 for 5 gal i believe. either that or 2.60, i can't remember. it's triple filtered reverse osmosis.


THANK YOU!! I'll check that place out. Might be closer to me..


----------



## BettaBeats

Depending on if you have the jugs and on the size of your tank, as well as mobility, Menagerie on Parliament and Winchester have quality RO water for cheap. Canadian Tire at davenport and church? Also has a RO dispenser. Other options include a home RO kit. But if you are in a condo, beware you can face penalties for faulting a water line and flooding. Up to and including clean up and renovation costs if your line leaks while you are away.


----------



## jpod

BettaBeats said:


> Depending on if you have the jugs and on the size of your tank, as well as mobility, Menagerie on Parliament and Winchester have quality RO water for cheap. Canadian Tire at davenport and church? Also has a RO dispenser. Other options include a home RO kit. But if you are in a condo, beware you can face penalties for faulting a water line and flooding. Up to and including clean up and renovation costs if your line leaks while you are away.


I don't have the jugs yet. Do they charge you for a deposit?

Thanks!


----------

